# wlan0 does not exist

## JC99

Hello,

I am trying to setup net.wlan0 but when I try to start it up I get this error...

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
>  * Bringing up interface wlan0
> 
>  *   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist
> ...

 

I checked /dev/ but there is no wlan0. Could it be something else?

My card is securely in the slot and the correct drivers are built into the kernel.

lspci does list it...

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

 

How do I get wlan0 to exist?

----------

## gorkypl

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How do I get wlan0 to exist?

 

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

Next time read the docs carefully  :Smile: 

----------

## JC99

I have read the docs and have done that but when I run "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" is says wlan0 does not exist.

----------

## piedar

I've got the same chip - works here on gentoo-sources-3.2.12.

 *Quote:*   

> <*>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support
> 
> [*]     Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support
> 
> [ ]     Atheros ath9k AHB bus support
> ...

 

Couple ideas:

1) Is this a laptop with toggleable wifi?  Turn it off and back on.

2) Check the output of

```
rfkill list
```

----------

## JC99

gentoo-sources-3.3.8 here...

 *Quote:*   

> <*>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support                     │ │
> 
>   │ │    [*]     Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support                       │ │
> 
>   │ │    [*]     Atheros ath9k AHB bus support                            │ │
> ...

 

1) This isn't a laptop.

2) Installed rfkill and here are the results...

 *Quote:*   

> rfkill list
> 
> Can't open RFKILL control device: No such file or directory

 

----------

## BillWho

JC99,

By any chance is firmware needed for this adapter   :Question: 

----------

## JC99

No.

I tried running a 3.2 gentoo-sources kernel but that didn't make any difference.

----------

## BillWho

[quote="JMy card is securely in the slot and the correct drivers are built into the kernel.

lspci does list it...

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

 

How do I get wlan0 to exist?[/quote]

Does it list Kernel driver in use with lspci -k  :Question: 

----------

## JC99

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> lspci -k 

 

It is mentioned...

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> 
>         Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 30a1

 

----------

## BillWho

JC99,

But there's no driver associated with it. Can you compile it as a module so it can be modprobed and hopefully provide a reason if it can't load   :Question: 

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0155

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

```

----------

## JC99

ok, its compiled as a module.

----------

## BillWho

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> ok, its compiled as a module.

 

Is it loaded and if so do you have wlan0 with ifconfig -a   :Question: 

----------

## JC99

Sorry, I have always compiled everything into the kernel. I've never had to do this before. How do I load a kernel module?

----------

## BillWho

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> Sorry, I have always compiled everything into the kernel. I've never had to do this before. How do I load a kernel module?

 

modprobe <modulename>

I think it's ath9k

----------

## JC99

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe ath9k
> 
> FATAL: Module ath9k not found.

 

I don't know why it's not working. Wireless was just an option I wanted but I can live with wired only.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BillWho

paste back

```
find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net -iname '*.ko'
```

----------

## JC99

 *Quote:*   

> find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net -iname '*.ko'
> 
> /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/net/9p/9pnet.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.ko
> ...

 

----------

## BillWho

I don't see it in there   :Confused: 

According to my menuconfig: If you choose to build a module, it'll be called ath9k

----------

## JC99

ok, thanks for all your help.

----------

